# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  witte vlek rond tepel

## Anna5

Keek vanochtend in de spiegel en zag zond de tepel een witte vlek. Weet iemand hier hier iets over ?

----------


## Paulaaa5

Hoi Anna,

Het zou kunnen duiden op zwangerschap. Ik weet niet hoe waarschijnlijk dit is?
Zo ja, dan is er absoluut geen reden om je ongerust te maken. Koop een zwangerschapstest en bevestig het, of doe anders eerst even een online zwangerschapstest.

Is zwangerschap niet waarschijnlijk, dan hoef je je nog niet direct ongerust te maken. Ik zou er dan toch even naar de dokter voor gaan. Het zou kunnen duiden op maligne afwijkingen. Dit is een kwaadaardige afwijking, meestal gaat het trouwens om een premaligne afwijking, dus een stadium voordat het echt gevaarlijk wordt. Een duidelijk advies dus: maak even deze week nog een afspraak met de huisarts.

----------


## Paulaaa5

Hoi Anna, 

Ik zie aan je leeftijd dat zwangerschap niet erg waarschijnlijk meer is  :Wink: 
Ga daarom even direct langs de huisarts. En laat ons weten wat de huisarts zegt! Dat is weer nuttig voor andere mensen die precies hetzelfde hebben!

Succes!
Paula

----------

